# We're home!!



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc and I made it home tonight....I made the 7 hour drive yesterday, stayed all night with Jeanne and Bruce, then had a few grooming lessons this morning before heading back to IL. Doc was excellant. He whined a bit in the beginning, but slept most of the way home. He didn't throw up once! I used a box with litter in it and when I stopped for gas, put Doc into the box and he'd piddle. He was a real road trooper!
He's not too sure what to do here at home.....he wants me to hold him and Izzy seems to have her nose out of joint a bit. She wants to play, but she can be a little rough, so I'm watching her pretty closely to make sure she doesn't hurt Doc. I think Kai's just upset that I keep bringing these little creatures into her space!

I'm pretty pooped.....but excited to be starting this new venture. Potty training will be interesting...he has no idea what to do outside. He just jumps up on my leg to pick him up!

That's it for now...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home "Doc", pictures we need pictures, after you are settled of course.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh yes, pictures of Doc! When you get a chance.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome home, Doc! Glad you made the trip so well. Get settled into your new home and enjoy all the love your new family will be giving you. And don't forget to remind your mommy to take lots of pix of you to post for us to see :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY Doc is home!!!! :welcome: to the little one! Now where are the Doc and Doc and Izzy pictures? :boink:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad your trip went well and Doc is home. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Glad you guys made it safely home! Can hardly wait to see hoto:s.

Wanda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Jan,
Sounds like your trip went well....7 hours, that is a long time for a puppy in a car. Take lots of pictures and enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome home!!!
How great that the roadtrip went well!! I still remember 2 years ago....a 2 hour trip....2 hours of tears of despair....she didn't like it one bit!!! 

And yes we are looking forward to many Piccies!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome home Doc. Glad everyone had a safe trip. We would love to see pictures of Izzy and Doc.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the welcomes....whew, I don't know if I'll have much time for the forum for awhile.....need to figure out a routine!! Here is a photo of the two together....right now, Doc isn't too interested in Izzy.....but she wants him to play! I keep calling him Buddy.....hmmm....is there a name change occurring? Or, is it just a term of endearment???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, what a bunch of cuties!! Maybe Buddy can be his nickname!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

aaahhhhh so cute. They look so much alike. Thanks for the picture fix. I feel like an addict. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh they are so cute!!! It's me and mini-me!!! I really wanted to call Jasper Buddy- but my sister had just got a puppy and named it buddy- so I couldn't. But I friend of mine said you will be calling him buddy 1/2 the time no matter what his name is. But I would say go for it--- if it feels right- it is a very fitting name for mini-izzy. Congrats... he is so freakin cute!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations Judy!
They are so cute together! That face! Have fun!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to see the pictures. Doc Buddy is so cute.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, so CUTE! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh how cute! Izzy and Doc look like a great pair together!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute pair Judy!:hug:
Sounds like the trip went well and you had a great time soaking up knowledge. Buddy is a cute name Judy! He could be "Buddy"--like as in Buddy Holly. The time of year is correct too. Sometimes you just need something that rolls off the tongue easy.

He is adorable with Izzy.Congrats!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Buddy is very cute but I love how Izzy is getting down on his level like "hey, here I am!" She is adorable as well.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, congratulations!!! So glad the trip went well! Izzy and Buddy (?) look so cute together..mirror images! It's a good sign that Izzy wants to play with him. I'm sure Doc-Buddy will come around soon enough and they'll be great friends. Tessa spent a lot of time in my arms and lap those first couple days too. 

I too like the name Buddy. I call Tessa 'Missy' so often sometimes I think I should have just named her Missy 

We know you're busy but hopefully not too busy to give us a picture fix once in a while


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Judy...Izzy's little bro is so cute!! I'll bet before long they will both be breaking into their RLH mode!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Double names*

All of my dogs have always had an affectionate nickname so "Doc - Buddy" is perfect. Although I did pick up a Maltese rescue who was already named "Buddy" so my poor 15-year old Pomeranian thinks the newcomer has usurped his name.

Here's a picture of the trio:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh they are too cute! It's amazing how much Doc-Buddy and Izzy really do look alike! They could be twins separated by age, LOL. Very cute pictures.

Lisa, that's a great picture of your three dogs!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, they're so cute together. I love the name buddy and if it feels natural . . . I wouldn't worry about his apparent disinterest in Izzy, that should change as soon as he feels at home in his new place.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME HOME LITTLE BUDDY DOC!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He's a cutie Judy, would will love having two. Give it time and they will be best of buds.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are both adorable. They look so cute together. You'll have so much fun after they adjust to each other and begin to play together.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc is slowly adjusting...it will take some time for him to warm up to my son and husband....he's become my "velcro" dog!! He was litter trained and I have put puppy pads down in his expen and one outside the pen. He goes to the pad everytime he has to pee!! He does it so fast, I can't even tell his gone! I have taken him outside, but all he does is try to climb up my leg....he has no idea what we are doing out there! Any suggestions from anyone? Izzy caught on to outside potty right away....Doc is clueless!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, it helps to let him watch and smell Izzy go. and watch her get the praise. 
or Just take him to where Izzy went last and let him smell. You can also get the spray attractant (simple solution has one) and spray where you want Doc to go---or bring a pad outside-- and of course praise!!!! we trained our boys to use an inside potty room and did that exclusively for 4-5 months--- at first - if they were out playing each of them would run IN to go to the bathroom-LOL_ but eventually they caught on and once they did it is what they prefer. But we like to have a back up plan in case we get stuck away too long.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi Judy....what a sweetie pie! Doc is just adorable...they look like a perfect pair!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Missy....I have taken him out where the other two go, but he just isn't interested in smelling anything...He just wants me to pick him up! He has voluntarily used the pads and has yet to have an accident! At least, we haven't caught him or seen any evidence of one. I was just worried that he would think that inside was ok and I want him to know that outside is ok...I praise him for using the pads, but I certainly would prefer he go outside. I'm sure he will someday! We're having a lot of fun playing today!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Judy, Doc and Izzy are the sweetest pair! It sounds like things are going well! What a darling Doc is ~ Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What an adorable pair they make! I like the name Buddy. He sorta looks like a Buddy too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

Doc and Izzy are absolutely adorable together, what a cute pair they make.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations they look like a really cute pair. You are very lucky to have to havs. I am jealous when I see videos of more than one together cause they look like they have so much fun together.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Judy~ They're cute, cute, CUTE!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc is fitting right in....Izzy isn't quite sure what to make of him, but he doesn't seem to care!! He uses the piddle pads and has ony had one accident so far. He sleeps ALL night without a peep too, so what more can I ask for?! He won't bond with my son or husband, but i think that will come with time. 
Izzy and Doc did a small version of the RLH this morning. It was cute. Izzy will lie down by the expen to keep him company someitmes. He doesn't like being in it when I'm not in the room, but we have left him and he seemed to survive without incicdent. He's a joy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's great news Judy! As time goes on..you can always move the piddle pads closer and closer to the outside door and then even put one outside.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Doc and Izzy are adorbale. Looks like Doc is settling down well and hope he ventures out to the pee-pee soon. It is great though that he hasn't had any accidents.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Here a a few pictures from this afternoon.....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they are just too cute!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, that is adorable! They look like they are really enjoying each other's company! I love how Doc looks like a Mini-Me of Izzy One day they really will look like twins


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Judy, they are absolutely adorable!! Just precious...they look alot alike and will just get even cuter as they get older and look more like brother and sister. SO very cute! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everybody....and Kara, I hope they will look like brother and sister!! Actually, I think as Doc gets older, he won't look so much like Izzy....she's pretty small and petite. He should be quite a bit bigger. I just got back from the vets....everything looks good! He is 5 lbs 13 oz at 11 wks 5 days.......Izzy was 6.2 at 6 months!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, I love that last picture of the two. Very cute.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Judy...

Great pictures!! The last one is my favorite..:bounce:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Those pictures are so cute. What a pair.

Your Izzy reminds me a lot of my Shelby. Except your Izzy's body is more black and Shelby is more of a mix of b/w.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Judy,

Great pictures! Doc is just too cute and Izzy looks very happy with his new brother.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Izzy is loving her new brother! Great pictures Judy! They do look quite abit alike (color wise) but I bet they will look different as they mature. Izzy looks like she has more a "crinkle" coat and I bet Doc/Buddy will be more straight or a combination of them both! Adorable! :hug:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those pictures are so cute. I especially love the first one. It's great how they bond with each other.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Judy,

Happy New Year! I just love the pictures of Izzy and Doc/Buddy together. They definitely look like they are kin! You're very lucky that Doc/Buddy is using the pee pee pad. My new little addition, Maggi, is doing BOTH all over the house!

I need to read up again on potty training! Enjoy your new baby.

Eileen


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Congratulations on the new baby! The pictures are darling.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Whoops! I said "brothers"?! Sorry! I have a friend here with a boy named Izzy ( I must've been subconsciously thinking of them!), though its really a girls' name, ehh?  Doc is going to be a big boy! Well, sometimes they just grow faster at first and then slow way down. But, I think people will surely know they are the same breed! I have noticed with some multiple havs, they don't look related..much less the same breed! lol But you won't have that problem 

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

I swear they're both smiling! Happy to 'hav' each other!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, you're right....Izzy looks like her hair has been crimped! I should have named her Phyllis Diller!
I was trying to find the weight/age thread to see where he fell.....I hope he doesn't get bigger than 11 or 12 lbs. This is a first litter so there isn't much to go by. He was 4.1 at 8.5 wks, so he really hasn't grown too fast, I don't think. Oh well, when I started my search, I wanted a 9 or 10 lb black and tan girl!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Eileen, I hope you learn something on potty training....pm me if you have any questions, but you should find lots of good help in other threads...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Judy, be still my heart, they are so cute together. You are giving me a bad case of MHS this morning!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

4.1 lbs at 8 1/2 weeks doesn't sound big at all. Probably will fall right in the middle of the standard. But I suppose it depends on if your guy comes from early or late maturing lines.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, big *AWWWW* to your fur babies' latest pics, how sweet!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Judy,
I think he is going to get way too big so before you get attached to him you should send him to me!!!! They are very cute together!

Amanda


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Amanda, I guess I could spare him until he's totally trained....not!! But thanks for the offer!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures of the furbabies.....in the picture of all three, Izzy looks like she's just about had it with all of Kai's barking....Kai barks a lot! You'll also see Doc's favorite activity...grabbing Izzy's hair and pulling with all his might! Izzy is very tolerant of the little rascal!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are really cute. Izzy is a cotton ball like my Kodi. Just one big fluff.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

They're so cute! I love all that fuzzy hair!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Judy, those pics are cracking me up, lol!! So cute! There must not be a dull moment in your house right now!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Judy they look so cute together. It must be a lab thing because Axl is a barker, but I think I may have finally stopped it.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Paige, how did you stop it? She's driving us nuts!! I can't do any training with her around...that has to do with her allergies and not being able to give her treats, but the barking while I'm trying to train is insane. She is also barking any time I try to groom the other two. She must not like the occassional yelp or something. I think Kai thinks I'm hurting them. Like I said, she's driving us nuts. I'm getting a squirt bottle today...going to try spaying her face with water...hope that helps.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

oh, and Michelle...Izzy is on big ball of fuzzy hair! She looks like a rectangle..fat! But she isn't, she's all hair.

Jan, there aren't many dull moments around here! Trying to train Doc to go outside...he's been doing pretty well if we catch him at the right time. Otherwise he uses the pads except this morning he pooped behind a chair! I caught him so took him outside to finish, but I was surprised he didn't at least go to the pad. I wish I was home all day!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations,

They are beautiful and do look like brother and sister. I know first hand you are going to be busy, but it is fun busy and you are going to love every minute of it. I like Doc and if you are anything like me I all mine every name in the book, I bet they don't even know what their real name is. Sweetie, Sugar,Baby, Monkey Face and Hard Head, Stuborn and all kinds of stuff.
Good Luck with potty training.

Robin


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the new pictures Judy! How cute! You can bet Izzy will put Doc in his place though when it comes to too much rough housing or hurting her.Vinnie gets after Quince once in awhile.....the hard part is to let him......:wink:

Look for Izzy's coat to break off though----Quincy's entire back is about 2" long and should be about 8".......Vinnie and Quince play hard and Vinnie "catches" him like that!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I love the middle picture, so funny. What a great fur family you have.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, you are right....Izzy's hair is breaking off a bit...and it's REALLY matting where Doc chews on it. 

Getting the potty training down is the hardest part. I watched Izzy like a hawk and she did a great job. With Doc, I have a tendency to let them play and I forget to watch him at all times. He's had a couple accidents and now that we are taking him outside, he isn't as good about getting to the pads when he needs to. Uhg, I wish I didn't work so I could work with him all day!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Those photos are great. I love watching the interaction between the babies.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Judy A said:


> Julie, you are right....Izzy's hair is breaking off a bit...and it's REALLY matting where Doc chews on it.
> 
> Getting the potty training down is the hardest part. I watched Izzy like a hawk and she did a great job. With Doc, I have a tendency to let them play and I forget to watch him at all times. He's had a couple accidents and now that we are taking him outside, he isn't as good about getting to the pads when he needs to. Uhg, I wish I didn't work so I could work with him all day!!


Judy, I would set my timer on the mircowave to remind myself to take them out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy, I always get that about Kodi. Everyone thinks he is so fat, and then when I push down his hair, they see how little he really is. His head, chest and legs are just very wavy and silky, but the rest of him is fluff.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Just another Izzy/Doc photo to share.....Izzy is saying.."come on mom, get the kid his own bed, ok???"


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Judy~ That is adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That picture is too cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Leslie and Lina....they are pretty cute together. We have granddog Zoey for three weeks again, so now we have four dogs to take out on leash! It's pretty exhausting!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Judy, what an adorable pic. Bet you have your hands full with 4 dogs, I know mine are full with just one puppy ound:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, very cute! Looks like Doc is trying to get a mouthful of hair and Izzy is being very patient. Of course pictures can be deceiving, lol!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, Doc gets a huge mouthful of hair everytime he walks past Izzy.....she's so good with him, though. I'd be fighting mad!! Granddog, Zoey, has figured out that she is just too rough for Doc, so she only plays with Izzy now. Poor Izzy is right in the middle all the time and she's the smallest. Doc weighed in at 8 lbs yesterday at he vet. He's 14.5 wks old. I think that's really big! Izzy is only 7.5 lbs at 13 months and Zoey is 11.5 lbs at 19 months.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc will be 4 months old on Tuesday! He's over 9 lbs already (according to the bathroom scales) , but the official weigh in will be at the vets this week.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is just adorable, Judy!!! I love that splash of white on his head. It's so punk rock, LOL. Too cute.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

Doc is adorable and looks so much like Izzy, only his hair seems wavier.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Judy, Doc is just precious. His hair looks so stylin.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Judy,
Doc is too cute!:biggrin1: I love the top one with his tiny tongue sticking out!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Congratulations and enjoy, he is beautiful.

Robin


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy, Congratulations! Doc is so adorable. I love the curls and touch of white on his head. I can't wait to watch him grow on the forum. Sounds like he is going to be a big boy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's already 1.5 lbs bigger than Izzy! He's so "manly" compared to her...I guess that's a good thing since he's a boy! Her hair looks like Phylis Diller's and Doc's is more Ricky Ricardo..ish. They play well together and Izzy isn't afraid to let him have it if he bothers her too much. I wish we could get him to ring the bell and let us know he has to go out to potty. He will use a pad, but I want to get him away from those and go outside exclusively. He will use rugs and has used the carpet, too, so his potty training isn't going as well as it did with the girls. 

Thanks for all the compliments....you guys are all so sweet!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

MAybe Tom could give you some advice about the potty training . Maybe he knows the hint about how to transition outside .
Cosmo was paper trained as well . He is good most of the time and he goes outside when I take him to go and I walk them but he still has times when he just squats and goes. It is usually in the kitchen where I fence them in . Now I leave a pad there for them but I would like them to do it outside only as well .
I think it is more a boy thing but I could be wrong .. Tulip always goes to the dor and barks .. Asta was good as well but the two I have now have their moments ..


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

He's such a doll!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Judy- Doc is such a cutie-pie! I love his markings! And that little pink tongue sticking out in the first picture is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is such a cutie.... i love the wild hair stage!

Amanda


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

Judy, he's such an adorable lil' guy. He actually looks like he's got personality plus, I love the shot of him with his one eye peeking through and the head cocked to one side. I just don't know what it is about the boys - they're so much harder to potty train. :frusty: I wish you luck, but in the meantime enjoy the heck out of him 'cuz he sure is a cutie!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy,
Doc is completely adorable! I love his markings....I could just squeeze him! Remember Judy----some lines put on weight quickly and then taper off--others gradually put it on. I think I read that here somewhere.

:thumb: Hang in there with the potty training :thumb:
He is still pretty little....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Julie....I keep hoping for the fast gain, taper off kind of guy!! Doc rang the bell a couple of times, but I think I must have scared him with my enthusiasm as he hasn't done it again!! LOL. I know he will eventually get it....or at least I hope he does! 
Oh, btw, he is awfully fun to sqeeze...he's kind of squishy...totally opposite of Izzy and Zoey who are hard and muscular. He's more like a bowl full of jello!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Judy, Doc is so cute; I love his moptop :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh me Oh my, Judy.....your little guy Doc is so doggone cute! He looks like he's had a perm on top of his head! Wish I lived closer cause I would just have to pay you a visit for some cuddle time!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my, look at that first pic with his little tongue sticking out - too cute!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You're welcome anytime, Vicki! I'm sure Doc wouldn't mind!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Judy - what an absolute adorable pup!! He is just too cute - I just want to cuddle him!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I want some cuddle time too! What a cutie-patootie!


----------



## HavSerenity (Jan 27, 2008)

He is sooo cute. Love his coloring and his little head is sooo adorable!! You just want to hug him :hug:

Anjanette


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my, he's so adorable! His hair puts me in mind of the Beetles...Doc the little rock star! I love him! The tongue too....what cutie patootie!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Actually, Shelly, he looks like a "Brutus" when he walks and runs....it's so cute. His legs are short and set wide apart and he just looks like a "Brutus" from the front! My DH agrees....we should have called him Brutus! A squishy Brutus.....I just love him!!!


----------

